# This is your brain on the couch



## Carol (Jan 22, 2014)

Found a link to this story on Dr. Michio Kaku's Facebook page.  Inactivity can change the brain, and not in a favorable way.


http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/22/how-inactivity-changes-the-brain/


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 22, 2014)

Carol said:


> Found a link to this story on Dr.Michio Kaku's Facebook page.  Inactivity can change the brain, and not in a favorable way.
> 
> 
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/22/how-inactivity-changes-the-brain/



Sure, go on  hike a day and then make it a point to show how the rest of us are growing fuzzy irritable brain cells! That's friendly:duh:


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2014)

Awww.....I don't hike every day.  More like 3 times a week.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, Carol can't hike every day.

She's gotta spare some time for taking pictures and practicing to save the rest of us in a disaster, too.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 23, 2014)

"Use it or lose it" takes on a most relevant meaning as explained in your link..... Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2014)

seasoned said:


> "Use it or lose it" takes on a most relevant meaning as explained in your link..... Thanks!



Use what or....ummm....what were we talking about :uhyeah:


----------

